# Changer le nom lié à une adresse iCloud



## SteamEdge (9 Août 2013)

Bonjour, ma mère à une adresse xxx@icloud.com. Lorsque je l'ai créé j'ai dû faire une maladresse, car c'est mon nom qui apparait dans Préférence Système -> iCloud. 

Et il y a un problème : quand je change le nom dans Préférence Système -> iCloud -> Détails, le nom ne change pas. Lorsque je valide et que je ferme Préférence Système, l'ancien nom revient. Et j'ai essayé avec mon adresse sur le Mac Mini et le problème est le même. Alors, comment changer sur une adresse iCloud le nom de la personne ?

Et si quelqu'un avec un compte développeur passe par là, et qu'il remarque le bug sur sa machine aussi, peut-il avoir la gentillesse de le passé dans le "bug reporter" d'Apple ? Merci.


----------



## lepetitpiero (9 Août 2013)

Il faut aller sur le compte icloud en ligne changer les informations . Plus précisément sur l'Apple ID... voir là https://appleid.apple.com/fr_FR/signin


----------



## SteamEdge (9 Août 2013)

Merci ! J'ai fait la modification. J'ai pas encore été vérifié sur l'ordinateur de ma mère mais il n'y a pas de raison que ça n'ai pas marché.

Après le "bug" est toujours dans préférence système mais on peut passer par le site donc pas gênant.


----------



## berange31 (22 Octobre 2015)

Il faut aller dans *Préférences de Mail*.
*Sélectionner* *le compte iCloud* concerné à gauche qui se trouve avec les autres comptes.
Ensuite, *cliquer sur "Alias*" et dans le menu déroulant choisir *"Personnalisé"*.
Le Nom complet devrait maintenant apparaitre en gras et non plus en grisé.
Vous pouvez à présent le *modifier sur le serveur* d'Apple.


----------

